# Lucky?



## alexc (May 29, 2008)

B L2 B L' U' B U2 R U' L D2 U' L' R U B' L2 D2 U' F D U L D2 L2

Got a 1:06.28 on that scramble. However, it has 3 permuted (but twisted) corners, 1 permuted but flipped edge, and one edge correct. Lucky?


----------



## MiloD (May 29, 2008)

i vote not lucky.


----------



## Pedro (May 29, 2008)

nice scramble!
got 1:01.31  26 memo

now I'm not sure if I should count this as a PB, since I knew it was easy :/


----------



## alexc (May 29, 2008)

Pedro said:


> nice scramble!
> got 1:01.31  26 memo
> 
> now I'm not sure if I should count this as a PB, since I knew it was easy :/



Do not count it as a PB!!!!!!!!!! I can't stand it when people count scrambles they know are easy beforehand as their PB's! Your choice, but if it were me I wouldn't count it.


----------



## joey (May 29, 2008)

1:00.09 DNF
didnt feel that easy to me.


----------



## alexc (May 29, 2008)

I'm inclined to say non lucky at this point. Any more opinions?


----------



## joey (May 29, 2008)

alexc said:


> I'm inclined to say non lucky at this point.


Well, you would, wouldn't you


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2008)

I thought that was a rather difficult scramble because of the multiple cycles in the edges. I wound up with a 2:50 DNF (flipped edge - apparently I memorized the wrong sticker of one piece). I would have considered this a somewhat unpleasant scramble if I got it in competition. (The only nice thing was having only 5 corners to permute.)

By the old rules, it's not lucky on the corners, and the edges certainly aren't lucky by M2 standards, so assuming you used M2 and 3OP corners, I say it's not lucky.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 29, 2008)

Why is that considered lucky? I found it really difficult... 1:39.


----------



## Pedro (May 29, 2008)

I don't think it's lucky...

and I won't count it as a PB


----------



## alexc (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for your input guys. I'll count it as non lucky.


----------

